# Nguyên tắc bố trí thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy 2021



## Dung Thủy (12/9/21)

Nguyên tắc bố trí thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy 2021

Để có một nơi nấu nướng hoàn hảo thì không thể bỏ qua nguyên tắc thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy. Dưới đây là một vài chia sẻ của Dung Thủy gửi dành các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tại sao cần bố trí tủ bếp gỗ theo phong thủy?
•    2. Nguyên tắc thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy
1. Tại sao cần bố trí tủ bếp gỗ theo phong thủy?
•    Theo quan niệm dân gian thì bếp lửa với chiếc kiềng 3 chân là biểu tượng cho sự sống với việc thờ 2 ông 1 bà thần thổ công(thần táo, bếp, núc). Ngày nay, tuy bếp lửa không còn xuất hiện ở các thành phố nữa nhưng khu vực gian bếp vẫn được nhiều người quan tâm vì đó là nơi nấu nướng hàng ngày của gia đình.
•    Vị trí tủ bếp gỗ nên đặt ở đâu cũng cần cân nhắc kĩ càng để mang lại cho người phụ trách nội trợ những phút giây thư giãn nhất trong việc sáng tạo các món ăn, nhất là các mẫu tủ bếp gỗ tự nhiên.
Ngoài ra việc bố trí tủ bếp gỗ hợp phong thủy còn giúp mang lại tài lộc cho các gia đình trong cuộc sống bộn bề gian khó hiện nay.
2. Nguyên tắc thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy
2.1. Vị trí thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy
•    Điều kiêng kị đầu tiên trong bố trí tủ bếp gỗ theo phong thủy đó là bạn cần phải tránh khu bếp với khu vực nhà vệ sinh ra để tránh những bất tiện tế nhị và đặc biết là luôn đảm bảo an toàn thực phẩm.
•    Các nhà phong thủy họ cho rằng không nên đặt các loại tủ nhà bếp gỗ mới nhất bên dưới xà ngang căn nhà và cũng không đặt ngược hướng nhà luôn các bạn nhé.
Tủ bếp và bếp nấu kích cỡ của tủ bếp gỗ




cần được đặt ở vị trí dựa vào tường, kiêng kị đặt nơi có vị trí đối diện với cửa chính hoặc có cửa sổ báo giá thi công tủ bếp bằng gỗ
•     đằng sau bởi vì phong thủy cho rằng gió sẽ cuốn tài lộc của chủ nhà ra đi hết đấy nhé.
•    Bạn có biết là vị trí thích hợp đặt tủ bếp cũng quan tâm giữa phòng ngủ và phòng bếp cần tách biệt nhau xa. Điều này sẽ rất rễ gây nên những bất hòa và xung đột giữa các thành viên trong gia đình bạn đấy.
•    Bếp là nơi cả gia đình sum vầy và dùng bữa sau mỗi ngày làm việc, tại đây những ông bố hay bà mẹ nội trợ sẽ nấu ăn và mang lại cho mọi người trong gia đình những món ăn ngon lành. Tuy nhiên theo phong thủy thì Hỏa kỵ với Thủy, vì vậy khi thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy các gia đình không nên đặt bếp ở gần những khu vực có chứa nước. Nếu giải pháp là khó khăn bạn có thể hạn chế điều này bằng cách tách rời bếp với bồn rửa ra hoặc bố trí khoảng cách giữa chúng sao cho hợp lý.
2.2. Hướng tủ bếp theo phong thủy
•    Điều tối kị đầu tiên về hướng trong thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy đó là không được lấy hướng ngược với hướng nhà. Bếp cần tránh hướng gió, điều này dễ hiểu thôi. Và lưu ý đặc biệt về phong thủy trong thiết kế tủ bếp là bạn cần phải chọn hướng bếp sao cho phù hợp với từng cung mạng của gia chủ.
•    Hướng tủ bếp theo phong thủy cho người mệnh Kim: Nên đặt theo hướng Tây để mang lại may mắn và bình an cho gia đình.
•    Hướng tủ bếp bằng gỗ nhỏ xinh theo phong thủy cho người mệnh Mộc: Nên đặt theo hướng Đông, Nam và Đông Nam sẽ mang lại nhiều tài lộc.
•    Hướng tủ bếp theo phong thủy cho người mệnh Thủy: Nên đặt nhìn về hướng Tây, Tây Bắc và hướng Bắc.
•    Hướng tủ bếp theo phong thủy cho người mệnh Hỏa: Nên có hướng về phía Nam, Tây Nam và Đông Bắc.
•    Hướng tủ bếp theo phong thủy cho người mệnh Thổ: Nên có hướng Tây Bắc hoặc Đông Nam để giúp gia chủ tăng tài khí. 
2.3. Thiết kế tủ bếp gần cửa sổ 
•    Việc thiết kế tủ bếp có cửa sổ không chỉ giúp cho không gian căn phòng được thoáng đãng, khô ráo và mát mẻ. Mà nó còn giúp cho việc đón nắng, không khí trong lành từ ngoài thiên nhiên vào giúp cho việc lưu thông khí từ căn bếp với bên ngoài được thuận tiện. 
•    Những mùi đồ ăn, dầu mỡ không còn ám trong căn phòng bếp. Người nội trợ cũng được thư giãn, thoải mái hơn mỗi khi thực hiện quá trình nấu nướng của mình. 
2.4. Lựa chọn màu sắc:
•    Theo các chuyên gia phong thủy hàng đầu, gia đình nên lựa chọn các màu sắc: nâu, xanh lam, trắng, vàng cho bộ tủ bếp để không gian bếp luôn được thoáng đãng, ấm ấp và gia đình luôn được hòa thuận.
•    Màu sắc của mẫu tủ bếp gỗ chung cư cũng nên được lựa chọn sao cho phù hợp với mệnh của người chủ nhà và đảm bảo được sự hài hòa với không gian. Nếu gian bếp của gia đình thiếu ánh sáng thì bạn nên sử dụng đèn trần hoặc đèn thả bàn với ánh sáng vàng là hợp lý nhất.
2.5. Cách bố trí thiết bị tủ bếp
•    Chậu vòi rửa nên được đặt ôm sát vào tường và phù hợp với kích thước tủ bếp gỗ Hỏa – Thủy là 2 yếu tố kỵ nhau nên bạn không nên bố trí bếp nấu và chậu – vòi rửa ở vị trí quá gần nhau. Ngoài ra, nếu gia đình bạn đặt chậu – vòi rửa ở hướng Tây và gần cửa sổ thì cuộc sống gia đình sẽ được sung túc hơn, người nội trợ cũng cảm thấy thoải mái hơn.
•    Máy hút mùi được coi là lá phổi của không gian phòng bếp. Việc sử dụng máy hút mùi giúp cho bầu không khí trở nên trong lành hơn, các mùi thức ăn, dầu mỡ sau khi nấu nướng sẽ bị thổi bay ra ngoài, tạo được sự lưu thông trong không khí. Bạn nên đặt chúng ngay trên bếp nấu vừa tạo được hiệu quả sử dụng, vừa hợp phong thủy.
•    Tủ lạnh đúng với cái tên của nó là nơi tích tụ khá nhiều nguồn khí lạnh mặc dù chúng vẫn tạo ra nhiệt khi hoạt động nhưng lượng nhiệt này là không đáng kể. Chính vì thế, bạn nên đặt tủ lạnh ở hướng Bắc – hướng đại diện cho yếu tố nước cùng mùa đông băng giá.
•    Lò nướng và lò vi sóng là các thiết bị tỏa ra lượng nhiệt khá lớn và đa phần chúng được làm từ kim loại, chính vì vậy hướng thích hợp nhất để đặt các thiết bị này  là hướng Nam – hướng sinh nhiệt.
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được nguyên tắc thiết kế tủ bếp theo phong thủy rồi. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

